# How much are you paying for gas



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It's about $1.70 a gallon. Im from California and gas prices are ridiculous. And they gonna keep going up till the end of summer.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

yours is only $1.70!? san jose, prices have gone up to $1.89 . . . i think we've hit the $2 mark at random places


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

in san fran i'm paying 2.25.mother fukkers gasoline station.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm paying 1.59 regular, 1.89 premium. It went up about 30cents almost 2months ago.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn it 1.89 for premium sh*t i pay 2.25 for regular.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Gas is such a rip off. Even my heating bill went up due to oil prices.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MPower said:


> Gas is such a rip off. Even my heating bill went up due to oil prices.


 people take advantage of the situation.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

It sucks everywhere in WINNIPEG MANITOBA CANADA IT IS 79.9 litre when two months ago i filled up at 34.9 litre!


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I just paid 1.49 tonight... in new jersey nothin compared with last summer... We took a road trip to california and ended up paying 2.30, but we were out of gas so we had no choice..... god damn gas.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

psst:: if you're in the bay area, wild 94.9 is doing this 50¢ fill up thing. listen in at 2 on friday to find out the secret location. first 94 cars get a max of 10 gallons at 50¢ a gallon.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Damn! I should drive there from Jersey... or would that defeat the purpose?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

well you would kill more money than save...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....and this is why we should take out saddam now!...f**k waiting for the damn UN! f**k waiting for the oil-whore french! we should go now and invade!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

When I was in Santa Cruz today it was 2.23 a gallon for premium!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

screw this imma ride my bountain bike from now on. LOL It is getting insane.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you mean petrol?
you might not have noticed but Gas in not a liquid!
Xenon should know all about that because he is a gas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You call Xenon a gasbag







That's sooo not cool









In Holland, we pay gas per liter: about 1,25 per liter that is (frickin' rip-off







). Why not make it more expensive in the US: they are by far the largest energy consumers in the world, and it wouldn't be that bad for them to simma down a bit. Good start: making the gas more expensive.... You pollute world the most, so pay for it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> You call Xenon a gasbag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no I didn't, he named himself after a gas


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > You call Xenon a gasbag
> ...


 Lol, you are right. A stable gas I might add... Xenon is a handle I used back when I used to BBS in the early 90's and decided to "resurrect" it when I got into fish boards (well, this one at least). Innes, as the biggest PW of this board, feel free to call me Mike.









I dont know what gas is in Northern Virginia but I am pretty sure it is above 2 bucks a gallon.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ah, I feel so at home now








Thanks Mike


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i get mine free my g/f uses my car for work we get 35p per mile @ 0.50 cents and we also get £66 @ $90 per month for using the car ,if i was to pay for it it would be £0.79 per ltr or @ $6 per gal us


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes, as the biggest PW of this board


 PW?........

......let me guess......

...........Pleasure Wizard?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon is used in almost all luxury cars as a gas for their headlights that is far superior to halogen. And it makes a really nice looking blue color to your lights that can be spotted like 2 miles away







.

Also we pay 82.9







here for regular. Damn gas is so expensive especially in a BMW that chews gas for breakfast. But I guess those are the breaks. You can see a glimpse of my car in my avatar. Damn sexy beast of a car







.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> psst:: if you're in the bay area, wild 94.9 is doing this 50¢ fill up thing. listen in at 2 on friday to find out the secret location. first 94 cars get a max of 10 gallons at 50¢ a gallon.


 i live in san fran and most of the time those pricks of 94.9 do everything in san jo.i just don't understand them there based here in the area but never do sh*t here.bastards


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....and this is why we should take out saddam now!...f**k waiting for the damn UN! f**k waiting for the oil-whore french! we should go now and invade!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > psst:: if you're in the bay area, wild 94.9 is doing this 50¢ fill up thing. listen in at 2 on friday to find out the secret location. first 94 cars get a max of 10 gallons at 50¢ a gallon.
> ...


 i'm sorry. maybe you should make a drive down on friday. well, if you get good gas milage anyway, if not, then dont.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im in Ontario Canada. and the gas here is 0.79 CANADIAN MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 but i appreciate the info k.q


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> Do you mean petrol?


 Right around two bucks now!

And even though it's not really a gas, us Americans call it a gas station, not the petrol station.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Crozy said:


> Also we pay 82.9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...is that 82.9 cents or some different currency?...i'd pay 82.9 c/gallon


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

In Oregon I pay 1.85 for regular 2.05 for premium


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

2.06 87


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Here in Ontario Canada it's around 79 cents during the week then they bump it up to 82 cents on the weekend. Gas prices used to be in the low 70's.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Freekn lucky son of a bitch


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

1.65 to 1.75 gal.
lansing,mi


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I pay $1.79 a gallon, the lowest I have seen it is a 
$1.72, I live in new york state(Buffalo)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> In Oregon I pay 1.85 for regular 2.05 for premium










i wish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

2.15 for reg..and 2.35 for prem....







cali ,frisco


----------



## herbmedic (Mar 3, 2003)

In Shawi we pay .76


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Where in the Hell is Shawi?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

some thing is telling me Canda?


----------



## herbmedic (Mar 3, 2003)

I pay 0.76 in can,


----------



## herbmedic (Mar 3, 2003)

QC


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

QC?


----------



## herbmedic (Mar 3, 2003)

Qebec


----------



## mikeboutit (Jan 29, 2003)

its like a 1.63 here in phoenix az last week two gas stations had a sale for 1.29 there was like a 2 hour wait for gas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I work in downtown SF and close to the freak'in tourist attractions. Highest gas prices here is $2.49 Premium, $2.29 Regular. Near my house SSF, best place to get gas is always Costco!! But still freak'in too much!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

> pay 0.76 in can,
> yes but you are in the metric system. so you are paying 3.04 a gallon


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

cheapest i've seen is $1.85 for Reg. Unleaded, but something like $2.35 for Premium.... they say it's going to be going up so many cents like every week or something. It's expected to be at an all-time high by this summer...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

cheapest i've seen is $1.85 for Reg. Unleaded, but something like $2.35 for Premium.... they say it's going to be going up so many cents like every week or something. It's expected to be at an all-time high by this summer...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> cheapest i've seen is $1.85 for Reg. Unleaded, but something like $2.35 for Premium.... they say it's going to be going up so many cents like every week or something. It's expected to be at an all-time high by this summer...


 ....thats why you people who drive SUV's should walk and spare gas for the rest of us folk with rice burners and beimers


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

in the bay 105 oct is at like 4 a gal


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't pay for gas, Kevin does








Hey but I don't have a car right now I broke it, my car is no more


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Crozy said:


> Also we pay 82.9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 prices went up now too... its like 95 cents now for 91 octane gasoline ... that works out to be around $3.60 For a US gallon


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

2.34 for premium, san jose ca.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

cheapest i've seen it out here in VA is 1.63 for regular, 1.83 for premium


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

.98 cents, canadian! In Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

$1.89 premium in Ohio


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

~1.89 avg for med grade here (WI), not sure on premium since my "premium only" car is still in storage for the winter


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

imonly 15 so i dont buy gas... i just bum rides off of older friends


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

In jersey where im from.. we suppsodely have the cheapest gas prices in the country in charleston sc the gas is about 1.75 for premium and 158 for regular.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

74ray said:


> 2.34 for premium, san jose ca.


 Here [San Jose] its gotten higher...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

today 3/15/03 gasoline at a chevron station (regular)$2.48 @ san francisco.....that why i fill my tank at san jose


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

payin 1.80 per gallon diesel


----------

